# Landlord DLX 20 Engine options



## Webbie65 (8 mo ago)

I have a Landlord DLX with the 20 HP Briggs Vanguard engine. It's got almost 800 hours on it, and leaks a healthy amount of oil through the bottom seal. I'd really like to get it sorted out.....thought about getting a new shortblock, Looking it up and talking to Briggs a while back, the shortblock part number is 496241, but I can't find anyone who has one in stock. So, I'm wondering what options I have....looking for advice from you knowledgeable folks on other power options, or if it's worth it to have my current engine refurbed? Any advice, suggestions, options are appreciated. I like the tractor and have both the snowblower and roto tiller attachments in addition to the 50" mower deck. I use it to haul my log splitter and trailers filled with fire wood around my 1 acre lot as well as mowing, etc.

Thanks guys,

Warner


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Warner, welcome to the forum.

Attached below are possible sources of short blocks 496241:



Small Engine Surplus 496241 - Briggs & Stratton Short Block - Part 496241











New Briggs & Stratton OEM Short Block 496241


New Briggs & Stratton OEM Short Block 496241 We Have The Briggs & Stratton Parts Needed With Low Prices




www.griggslawnandtractor.net


----------



## Webbie65 (8 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Warner, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Attached below are possible sources of short blocks 496241:
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm aware of those places, but they are both out of stock, unfortunately. 

Warner


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Webbie65 said:


> Yes, I'm aware of those places, but they are both out of stock, unfortunately.
> 
> Warner


 If you're not dead set on a Vanguard...... Here's a 40N777 complete, new, 20HP, with a 2-year warranty from Briggs for about $20 more than that short block. Shipping is 3-days out of Muncie IN for $68. Supposedly have 11 in stock.

Small Engine Warehouse


----------

